# Edit This: Abandoned farmhouse Infrared



## usayit (Jul 9, 2011)

So I was bored last week and I decided to try something different.   This is my first time ever shooting with a infrared filter 092 and for some odd reason never tried it back in the film days.    So I have these images and I'm trying to figure out what to do in post that I find pleasing.   So I'm curious as to how many here shoot infrared and what they do to process.   


Here is one of the frames straight from camera.  Shot handheld 1/45 sec @ f/8 iso 640.   








Here's what I ended up with with just playing around with WB, contrast, saturation, clarity, etc...  One thing I noticed is that WB picker usually puts lightroom's temperature slider at the lowest setting 2000 due to the red cast of the filter.   







Anyways, thanks for lookin....  just another from the set with the same simple adjustments in Lightroom:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice.  I havent done one and nor have the equipment but what I have seen people do were mostly black and white.


----------



## usayit (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks...  

duh... I guess I could have just pushed them to black and white..  sometimes I'm just thinking too hard making everything unnecessary complex lol.  Still hoping for some to post their creative post techniques for IR though...

Depending on how IR sensitive the camera, no fancy equipment is required...   filter + tripod + long exposure then processing.    Mine just happens to be really sensitive from factory.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 9, 2011)

What camera is it?


----------



## cdimitric (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice pics. I like the look it gives. Could be a fun thing to do when bored.


----------



## usayit (Jul 9, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> What camera is it?





cdimitric said:


> Nice pics. I like the look it gives. Could be a fun thing to do when bored.



Thanks....  


Leica M8 with 24mm f/2.8 Elmarit Asph.



Here's a few more from this set.  Its kinda fun shooting IR.... its the one time that you want to shoot at high sun.












Voigtlander 12mm Heliar.  Handheld at 1/20 f/5.6 @ ISO 640.


----------



## Malone (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful photos!  I love old houses and barns.  

I would be very interested to see the *inside* of the abandoned farm house!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 9, 2011)

These look great!

Yeah, anyone can shoot IR, just pull out your 35mm camera and buy a roll of Ilford SFX and a red filter. Boom! Cheap Infrared  Heck of alot cheaper/easier than converting your digital camera.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 9, 2011)

The Leica has nice IR sensitivity.
I am still waiting for M8's to get below $1000.00 ... yes I am a dreamer.


----------



## usayit (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeh... Leica's first attempt at a digital rangefinder had a bit too much sensitivity to infrared resulting in some interesting color casts to some surfaces and materials.   The solution was to use IR blocking filters...  Fine with me as I dont use caps... filters instead... although not everyone was satisfied.   

What they didnt realize (neither did I until I ran into an article online) is that they produced an almost perfect tool for the photog who is also interested in IR photos.  

- out of the box IR sensitivity for workable exposure times
- Rangefinder viewfinding and focusing that is nonTTL... so that the Low pass (visible light blocking) doesnt interfere with composition.
- nice manual focus optics.... easy to compensate for the focus shift due to IR, zone focus, and if necessary set hyperfocal.
- Meter works fairly well even with Filter.
- dual purpose camera for both normal stills and IR photos with a simple change of filter.

The M9 fixed this IR sensitivity issue, but my exposure times with the IR filter was on the order of seconds....  The same exposure times one would get with almost any DSLR.  When I tried it a few days ago with the M8, I was pleasantly surprised... really surprised that I could achieve hand holdable exposures...  almost like a kid sayin "look Mama No hands!!"


Turned out that a flawed tool to some ended up to be a great tool for another.



Thanks for words of encouragement ...  I have a great time... continue to do so.   Someone mentioned elsewhere that manually setting white balance in camera can result in some interesting color shifts....  may try that next.


I found this site regarding camera conversions...  You can swap out the IR filtrr for clear optical glass (full spectrum) using the appropriate filters for either normal or IR filters but focusing and composing will br difficult with IRfilters.  Or you cam have a IR filter right on sensor for a clear view and no need for a on lens filter But your camera will only be for Infrared photos.  

http://shop.lifepixel.com/


PS>  Ive done my share of sneaking into these buildings... it was tempting but I was alone this time.   I highly recommend against going into these structures alone in secluded areas just in case one gets hurt.    Always bring a buddy along... to get help if need be.


Sw1tchFX, places tp still process IR film exist?  I may need to try it out just for fun.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 10, 2011)

@usayit, I've developed it in D76 and it looked just fine :O

Here's a development sheet off Ilford's site: ILFORD PHOTO - Page Not Foundnd a Flickr group for SFX: http://www.flickr.com/groups/388363@N24/

I haven't a clue how it would work with IR filters, I did it with a r2 filter I have, and it seemed just fine.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 10, 2011)

looks like you have to go to this firdt, just click on the fact sheets link:

Welcome to ILFORD PHOTO


----------



## Cheesy_DSLR_Man (Jul 10, 2011)

really liking the first picture you edited, nice contrast


----------

